
Bollinger Motors Announces Pricing for B1 and B2 Electric Trucks - eatbitseveryday
https://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/aktien/bollinger-motors-announces-pricing-for-b1-b2-electric-trucks-8137989
======
eatbitseveryday
> The all-electric, all-wheel-drive vehicles will have an MSRP of $125,000.

I signed up 15 June 2019 but will not reserve due to this high price.

If transfers are permitted, I’m happy to give my position in line to someone
else.

